# Help! Which forms to file to get U.S citizenship and work? Recently married to U.S



## Tania007 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi!

I wonder if someone could advise...
I'm a Brit. and have recently married a U.S citizen.
I'm in the States on a B1B2 visa and woud love to know which documents I need to file in order to work and get citizenship asap.???

And how much woud this all cost?

Thank you! I've spent the whole day trying to find this info but it's really unclear....

Much appreciated.

Tania


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Sounds like you need to do an Adjustment of Status:

Adjustment of Status | USCIS

Visa fees can be found from the above link.


Citizenship is not gained until three years following becoming a permanent resident (if married to US citizen)


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You posted in November 2014 that you were 'recently married'.

You return to the UK. Your US spouse starts the petition for CR1 aka spousal visa. You find everything from soup to nuts on travel.state.gov or uscis.gov. That includes forms and fees. It looks like 9-12 months at current processing. You will be able to work legally once you enter the U.S. to activate your Green Card. You can apply for Naturalization three years after that.

Adjustment of Status may be a bit dicey considering a child, a disapproved UK spousal visa, ... Nothing spontaneous!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

twostep said:


> You posted in November 2014 that you were 'recently married'.
> 
> You return to the UK. Your US spouse starts the petition for CR1 aka spousal visa. You find everything from soup to nuts on travel.state.gov or uscis.gov. That includes forms and fees. It looks like 9-12 months at current processing. You will be able to work legally once you enter the U.S. to activate your Green Card. You can apply for Naturalization three years after that.
> 
> Adjustment of Status may be a bit dicey considering a child, a disapproved UK spousal visa, ... Nothing spontaneous!


I put forward the AOS since a colleague of mine, also in the US on a B1/B2, recently got married and did a successful AOS.

....... however if there is an _immigration history_ then an AOS will have its risks.

Presumed she married in the US?


----------



## Tania007 (Sep 21, 2014)

Ok thank yu very much for the link - 
cheers!


----------



## Tania007 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi there!
I seem to remember that you replied to my previous post .
Since then we got married and our British spouse visa has been granted!!
I am in the States now actually and my daughter and I have a b1b2. So we will apply from here.
So in yr opinion whats the quickest way to do it - so I can look for work?
Thank you once again.


----------



## Tania007 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi there,

Yes I did get married in the states 6 mths ago and have just returned.
No immigration history on this side only in the U.K. and now we have a spouse visa for the U.K.
So I will look into the AOS. Any idea how many forms we have to complete or the cost by any chance?

Thank you!


----------



## Tania007 (Sep 21, 2014)

Ok I have the link from you!! - so I will be able to find it all out.

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you don't mind my asking, if you went to all the trouble (and expense!) of getting a UK spouse visa, why would you throw that away to start the process all over again for the US? While I don't know the fees involved, it will not be a freebie by any means. Tread carefully.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Tania007 said:


> Ok I have the link from you!! - so I will be able to find it all out.
> 
> Thank you so much!!!


You cannot work while on a B1/B2 visa.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Tania007 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Yes I did get married in the states 6 mths ago and have just returned.
> No immigration history on this side only in the U.K. and now we have a spouse visa for the U.K.
> ...


How do you have a spouse visa for the UK?

You as British citizen have to sponsor your husband - how can you do that if you are in the US? i.e you have no income in the UK.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> If you don't mind my asking, if you went to all the trouble (and expense!) of getting a UK spouse visa, why would you throw that away to start the process all over again for the US? While I don't know the fees involved, it will not be a freebie by any means. Tread carefully.
> Cheers,
> Bev


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...9826-recent-settlement-visa-refusal-help.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/am...607897-considering-moving-england-hawaii.html


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

twostep said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...9826-recent-settlement-visa-refusal-help.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/am...607897-considering-moving-england-hawaii.html


Thanks for this....... totally confusing set of circumstances.


----------

